# Horowitz Complete Original Jacket



## zarbles (Oct 2, 2009)

I noticed on amazon.com that the above title will be coming out in a few weeks.
Does anyone have any information about it? The size of the set (70cds) suggests that finally all of the RCA recordings will be available in one collection along with all of the Sony. 
Is this true? Can anyone share further information? (remasters etc?) And, finally, apologies if someone has already posted this information - I found nothing in a quick search of the group.
Thank you.

Zar


----------

